# Scott-American Beef?



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

_Other news: Saunier Duval will return in racing from the Classica San Sebastian. As Saunier decided to withdraw it's sponsorship the name of the team will now be SCOTT - American Beef. As bike supplier SCOTT takes the honors of Saunier for the rest of the season and American Beef is the new co-sponsor._

Really? Can't wait for that kit.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

mmmm steak.

better than a too-big overpriced burrito, any day.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

interesting.

I hope the jersies are white with black spots on them. Like a cow.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Einstruzende said:


> interesting.
> 
> I hope the jersies are white with black spots on them. Like a cow.


I believe only milk cows are black and white, could be wrong though.


----------



## AKCheesehead (May 15, 2008)

Maybe they could have the raw muscle look, like Cippolini's skinsuit a few years back!!


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

BAi9302010 said:


> I believe only milk cows are black and white, could be wrong though.


There are dozens of varieties of both dairy and beef cattle. Holsteins are the famous black and white dairy cows, but other cows with less iconic coats are bred for milk production as well. 

There are many breeds of beef cattle as well. Some of the more familiar are 
Angus, Hereford, Brangus, Longhorn... Black Hereford are the closest common beef cattle to having the iconic black and white pattern, not coincidentally because they are the product of a Hereford-Holstein dairy cow cross. 

I knew that growing up on a ranch would have a benefit at some point.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

but with the butcher's chart.










in iowa each county has those "miss 'county'" pagents. they also have miss beef and miss pork in the rural areas. it is hilarious seeing a chick with the sash of "miss beef" or "miss pork."



AKCheesehead said:


> Maybe they could have the raw muscle look, like Cippolini's skinsuit a few years back!!


----------



## AKCheesehead (May 15, 2008)

Does this mean that the beef will have EPO in it?!?!!?

If it does, that is the most advanced doping program I've even heard off!


----------



## ziggurat22 (Jul 13, 2005)

Scott - Yes!
American Beef - ?? Eh.

I'm happy that a new sponsor is brave enough to step in, but a new sponsor that jacks up their products with hormones to increase yield, not to mention the massive amounts of water, food, and land they need to produce their product? I can't say that I'm that thrilled, but that's just me.

Will they be an American team? If they can put a program in place and start anew a la Columbia, I think that would be great.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I think they should name it "Scott's American Beef" and then only recruit riders named Scott.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> interesting.
> 
> I hope the jersies are white with black spots on them. Like a cow.


Might as well go all the way.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

BAi9302010 said:


> I believe only milk cows are black and white, could be wrong though.


well, they dont milk the male black and white cows...


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

This should be moved to the "cow tutorial" forum.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> better than a too-big overpriced burrito, any day.


Dude, I just had one of those for the first time. It wasn't bad. It's still not as good or as good a value as the roach coach I usually frequent though.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

desmo13 said:


> well, they dont milk the male black and white cows...


Technically speaking, there is no such thing as a male cow...


----------



## AKCheesehead (May 15, 2008)

I wonder if Bo Hamburger will come out of retirement to ride???


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Sherpa23 said:


> Technically speaking, there is no such thing as a male cow...


And they do milk the bulls, but that another kind of icky story...


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sounds like good news for the Scott(ish) beef industry. Just needs an Aberdonian rider called Angus on the team.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

BAi9302010 said:


> I believe only milk cows are black and white, could be wrong though.


Holstein- it's what for dinner!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

according to Velonews, American Beef is based in Chihuahua, Mexico? Geez, how much beef can you get of a Chihuahua anyway?


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Those will be some fun musette bags to handle...

"What'd you get?" 
"Oh, just a couple of Powerbars. How bout you?"
"Philly Cheesesteak"


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm glad to see some, ahh, non-traditional sponsors jumping into the sport.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

http://www.amebeef.com/


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

crumjack said:


> Those will be some fun musette bags to handle...
> 
> "What'd you get?"
> "Oh, just a couple of Powerbars. How bout you?"
> "Philly Cheesesteak"


Nothing powers me up for long climb like a good cheesesteak! Now all we need is a Budweiser team and we'll be set!


----------

